# Smoked oyster recipe



## TomJonze (Aug 4, 2009)

i was listening to Splendid Table the other day and in one section someone suggested using the oil from smoked oysters in a pasta sauce.  I think that sounds great but maybe a lil strong.  any ideas/suggestions?  also, i have a TON of mushrooms (shiitakes and another kind i can't remember) and was thinking that i could include some mushrooms in this.

this is my first post and i just signed up.  i am fairly new to cooking as my family are midwestern, overcooked meat, basic boring eaters and i've found that i LOVE food and cooking.  hopefully i start posting here quite often!


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 4, 2009)

Welcome!
You might want to try a mix of olive oil and smoked oyster oil until you get the taste you want. You could saute the mushrooms in olive oil and drizzle with a bit of the oyster oil. Add some red pepper flakes, a bit of garlic to the saute, sprinkle with fresh parsley.


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 4, 2009)

Welcome! Yeah add the oil in increments.
And if those mushrooms are dried.. save the water you soak them in!
It is a fantastic mushroom stock!


----------



## TomJonze (Aug 4, 2009)

naw, they are fresh mushrooms but thanks for the future tip!

i was wondering about how sesame oil and the smokey oysters/oil might play off each other.  anyone got any thoughts on that?


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 4, 2009)

It could be really strong, so use it drop by drop, and taste it.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 4, 2009)

Although I usually drizzle that oil from the smoked oyster can onto my cats' dry food - lol - I admit that the idea of incorporating it into pasta sounds intriguing & one I'm now thinking of trying.

I don't think I'd mix it with olive oil, or any other fragrant oil (like sesame).  What I'd do is saute those mushrooms with a little fresh or dried thyme & chopped garlic in a small amount of relatively tasteless oil like canola, etc., add the smoked oysters with their oil, heat through & gently fold into no more than a 1/2 pound of cooked small pasta (farfalle, small penne, etc.).  I'd then put the entire combo into individual gratin dishes, top with freshly grated parmesan or an Italian-cheese mix & bake just until the cheese is melted.  With a green salad & some good bread, could probably serve 3-4 people since it's fairly rich.

If/when I do try this, I'll post back as to how it went.

Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## TomJonze (Aug 4, 2009)

that sounds great.

also, good idea for the cat food. i might try that too.  my kitty has only a few teef left in her mouth so softening the food is a good plan.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes - if I don't need it for what I'm doing, I always drain the oil/juice from canned seafood products (kippered herrings, tuna, smoked oysters/clams/mussels, etc.) onto a small separate bowl of dry food for my kitties.  (Separate because I don't want to have to force them to eat it if they don't like it.)


----------



## TomJonze (Aug 5, 2009)

so here's what i did:
"
*                Smoked oyster oil (and a few of the oysters), shiitake mushrooms, shallots, mozzarella, prosciutto and whole wheat pasta*

i seasoned it with (of course salt, pepper, and red pepper flakes), rice vinegar and some Worcestershire sauce."

(copied and pasted from facebook so thats why it's formatted weird)

i would/should have used a stronger onion or more shallots because it was just a HINT of onion.  the prosciutto/mozz really was an awesome addition.  baking it brought out some toasty flavor on the whole wheat pasta.

good effort and some more work will make this quite tasty (to me...my girl hates oysters, is not a fan of shiitakes and isn't overly into smoked flavor [except bacon....who doesnt like bacon?])

there's a pic on my facebook  facebook.com/tomjonze


----------

